# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Identity issue in trial

## Nwicker60

Accused was a banned driver officer tells court

WHO was the motorcyclist that whizzed past the police in Wick?
"Gary Aikman" a policeman claimed at Wick Sheriff Court adding " he was a disqualified driver".
Constable Stephen George was giving evidence in a trial which started at Wick Sheriff Court this week. Aikman, 27, denies driving while disqualified and without insurance and test certificate. 
PC George and colleague Martin Ross, were parked in Harbour Terrace, Wick, when, on the morning of March 17, they observed a red, white and blue motor cyclist brake and veer right.
Constable George said they moved on and  that 10 minutes later they saw what appeared to be the same motorbike, a Honda Fireblade, approaching, in North Murchison Street and passed the police van.
The officer said he had a clear view of the rider who was wearing a helmet with the visor up and he identified him as Garry Aikman also known as "Hood".
Constable George said he turned to follow the bike and noted the last few registration digits - 277SAS.
He said the bike was located at a car park at the rear of Bexley Terrace and discovered that the exhaust was hot.  A PNC check revealed that Aikman was a disqualified driver.
The following day, Aikman, of 69 Battery Road, Wick, was cautioned and charged and replied: "I wasn't driving the bike.  I sold it to a Polish fellow."
Solicitor Alex Burn suggested that it wasn't possible to have made an identification given that only part of the rider's face was in few for "ten seconds, maybe less".
Constable George said that the area from the nose , eyes up to his brow was exposed and it was sufficient to make the identification.
Mr Burns rejected the claim give the limited features and added: "I am suggesting you identified the wrong person."
PC George: "I am confident about what I saw."
The trial will resume on March 17.

----------

